# Metal barn- insulation or no?



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I just got a metal "barn." It's more like a mare motel, but the plan is to eventually enclose part of it, separate the back half into stalls for kidding, etc and leave the front open as a run-in shelter. Either way it will be a fairly open structure with lots of ventilation. My question is insulating the roof. I know metal structures sweat and drip inside. I do plan on keeping hay in the building, and my young kids, so I'd really rather have things stay dry. I am in California but we do have foggy mornings, rain a few days a year, and we do get the temperature swings that would cause condensation. 
This particular barn is 24' x 48', and is a metal pole frame that clamps together, with aluminum roofing sheets that screw down on top. I assume even a large structure like that will drip unless it's insulated? If I do try to insulate it, what is the best thing to use? The edges of the roof are just single ply sheets so im not sure how insulation works or how it would stick to those edges. My current barn is a carport with a tarp cover, so I haven't worked with a large metal roof before.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I just replaced my barn roof, it's about 12x12, simple wooden structure for the goats, that was tin with shingles. I couldn't take the sound anymore, couldn't let the girls listen to it after 4 years, straight up tin roof is horrible! It did sweat a bit, but it wasn't terrible. I stored hay in a separate shed. Locality plays a big part, I'm in western PA, so we get a lot of rain, snow, wind, nut trees dropping on it, etc.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

friesian49 said:


> I just replaced my barn roof, it's about 12x12, simple wooden structure for the goats, that was tin with shingles. I couldn't take the sound anymore, couldn't let the girls listen to it after 4 years, straight up tin roof is horrible! It did sweat a bit, but it wasn't terrible. I stored hay in a separate shed. Locality plays a big part, I'm in western PA, so we get a lot of rain, snow, wind, nut trees dropping on it, etc.


The noise was another concern with leaving it without insulation. The current one is tarps and the sound of the wind whipping it drove me crazy on nights I was out waiting for kids to hit the ground. I have heard that insulation will help deaden the sound of the rain on metal.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm sure there's a way to do it. I actually realized I could do better for goats when I looked up at the chicken coop - very well made, company makes them and then local ag store sells them - and saw insulation on the inside. It's a metal roof on the outside and while I've never sat inside it, I don't ever recall the deafening noise like the tin room when I was cleaning it. After this experience, I'll never look at a roof the same way!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Isn't there insulation made for metal roofs?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes, there is. My question was whether it is worth doing, what the best material would be, if it's even possible with the type of structure I have (I tried to attach pictures but the icon is grayed out) and how I'd install it. I was hoping to hear from people who have similar structures and what they have done. I know there are a lot of people here who have metal carports for barns, which is pretty similar to what I've got.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I have talked with others who planned to do the spray-in insulation for the exact same problems. I do know of one that has used it and loves it.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been thinking about the same thing for the new barn. I have an uncle that does the spray insulation and I have another uncle that has a garage with the wrap type insulation. The liner insulation wears out and starts flapping. I am leaving towards the spray type but also waiting for more information and cost info first. Thinking will have to go bare starting out and add later on with the cost.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i have a newish pole barn and they put plastic insulation type material on the roof, im sure it will wear out in 10 years or so. but you need insulation. i need to replace my doe shed it has old shingles and leaks but i cant make myself pay so much for tin now a days  awesome you have a new to you structure!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

We have a large (1000 sq ft?) metal garage. The roof is insulated but not the walls. We don’t have issues with condensation on the walls and have super damp winters. When my husband comes home I can find out what kind of insulation he thinks is in there. Rain is still a little loud.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

What is the spray insulation? This roof is just sheets of aluminum over a pipe frame, can the spray insulation be used on that? (I'm picturing Great Stuff but I imagine that isn't what you're talking about since that would go all over.)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Calistar said:


> What is the spray insulation? This roof is just sheets of aluminum over a pipe frame, can the spray insulation be used on that? (I'm picturing Great Stuff but I imagine that isn't what you're talking about since that would go all over.)


Here is two examples I saw on their fb page. So guessing other places would do the same thing in your area. This is Tenn based company. (My uncle works for this company is the only reason i knew about it)
































Is it bad I have been wondering if they give discounts to family members of employees lol


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

We apparently just have regular fiberglass insulation covered in plastic.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep, spray insulation is what's posted above. When they spray it in, it goes on like paint then it starts to expand. It's pretty neat watching videos of it lol.


----------

